
Show HN: We make finding and giving help easy - jzanick
www.holddor.com Is the landing page too simple? Should we include a short animated video to show how it works?
======
mtmail
Needs email address before one can do anything and no privacy policy or any
indication what is behind the service (company address, blog). I'd say without
screenshot (or video) few users would sign up. Page should say it's USA-only.

~~~
jzanick
fair point, i will add for USA only and think about the rest

